# New Camera



## moke (Sep 30, 2016)

As some of you know I own and operate a photographic studio.  We specialize in sports team photography but we do most everything.  In recent years I have pushed hard to replace my wedding photography with other things.  I have been pushing the commerical side and some product photography, have had some success so I have been looking for some equipment.  I recently purchased this Hasselblad for those images.  It is a beast and really not built for hand holding.  It weighs almost 8 lbs with the lens, is 12.5 inches long and shoots a 60 meg image.  I have been looking for a long time for one and found this one, it is about 2 years old and was "gently used".  It is a H4D-60 with a Ziess 35-90 lens.

I know a lot of you are into Photography and this is about the highest end there is, I thought you might enjoy seeing it.


----------



## mecompco (Sep 30, 2016)

That is beautiful. I "almost" bought a Hasselblad 35mm back in the day from my friend who owned a pawn shop. Enjoy!

Regards,
Michael


----------



## carlmorrell (Sep 30, 2016)

drool :biggrin:


----------



## gimpy (Sep 30, 2016)

Very nice. Looks heavy as you stated


----------



## penmaker56 (Oct 1, 2016)

I myself bought a gently used H4D-40 for studio use, and with the 120 macro lens, you're right, it''s a beast, not for a hand held close up, but the dynamic range...I never have to touch a thing in photoshop. Just came back from Hasselblad from their tune up special they were having, haven't had a chance to check it out yet.


----------



## moke (Oct 1, 2016)

Penmaker 56,
I was talking to a friend that is a dealer....and he claims they have a lot of stuff on back order.  I just find that amazing given the state of photography today versus the cost of their products......


----------



## penmaker56 (Oct 2, 2016)

Mike,

If you are looking for stuff the the H4D, your best bet to find it now is on eBay, since Hasselblad is now out with the H6D and their new mirrorless camera. I've gotten all my Hassy lenses and accessories from there with no complaints.


----------



## MDWine (Oct 3, 2016)

Now why didja have to go and do that...   Seriously, she's a beaut!
I would love such a monster, portrait work with that kind of image and technology behind it is just beautiful.

I'm definitely green... of various hues that your Hassy could discern!

Nice!


----------

